# windscreen condensation, Swift Kon Tiki



## hallyboy (Sep 17, 2006)

I have recently purchased a 2003 swift Kon Tiki which i cannot stop the windscreen and front door windows from condensating every night, i have used an outside screen cover, a inside silver screen and close the curtains but nothing stops it, i look at other MHs on site but very few seem to suffer the same problem neither did the Elnagh i previously owned, can anybody throw some advise my way please,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Condensation*

Hi

With external covers on I have never had any screen condensation.

Try leaving the cab windows slightly open.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this is not an unusual problem, even with external screens. my answer is, have you got the heating turned up. I do hope you are not using two sets of screens-inside as well as outside- at the same time.you should also have a good amount of ventilation in the van.

cabby


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi On our Kontiki We only use internal screens and through the winter months always get condensation. We are thinking about getting external screens which should be better. My lot do like it a bit on the warm side which dont help. Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do you have enough ventilation when you are cooking ? 

Has a previous owner blocked the vents in an attempt to stop draughts ?

Do you keep a window or top vent slightly open all the time even in the coldest weather.

Worst case scenario- is there damp somewhere in the front of the van that is evaporating when the van is warm and shut up ?

Just some thoughts....


G


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We use externals on ours & never suffer condensation.
When we drive we always have the blowers on feet & windowscreen, at night its obviously off,but perhaps just being open helps :roll:


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you use inside screens and curtains as well as an outside cover that could increase condensation. You need to keep the glass as warm as possible so don't insulate the glass from the source of heating.

Best Wishes I hope that this helps.


----------

